# How to get longer trips



## Canmini uber (Mar 23, 2017)

I want to driver longer trips. I mean really long. it does not matter when ever it is 1 2 3 or even 4 hours trips. What techniques or tactics you recommend in order to get long trips. Can you send email to uber to set you up with long trips. How do you get long trips and do you know long trips


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Send your resume in to Greyhound


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

Get a CDL and take all the long trips you want.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

There's no technique...I doubt there's anything a driver can do to line that up. It falls in your lap, you take it or you don't.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Using your Destination Filter might help some


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Canmini uber said:


> I want to driver longer trips. I mean really long. it does not matter when ever it is 1 2 3 or even 4 hours trips. What techniques or tactics you recommend in order to get long trips. Can you send email to uber to set you up with long trips. How do you get long trips and do you know long trips


Long trips aren't worth it anymore. I had one guy ask for me to take him from LA to Sacramento and after I did calculation and pay I declined. 6 hours there, 6 hours back 400 dollars, minus 100 for UBER, minus 80 for gas and you got 220. That's about the amount you can make in Los Angeles if you just work 12 hours. Long trips aren't worth it. Calculate the costs before you do them.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Your gas mileage and time of day are a factor as well. Long trip in the middle of the night? Sure! Long trip at 6pm on a Friday? Hell no!


----------

